# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Të arrish në Kanada!!!

## ELDORADO

*TANI PER TANI NDOSHEM NE ITALI PO KTU ESHTE KOT FARE ME DOKUMENTA JAM.POR ME PELQEN ME SHKU NE CANADA,NESE DIKUSH DI NDONJE MENYRE LEGALE APO ILEGALE SE ME ARRIT ATJE JU LUTEM TE FLISNI SA ME SHPEJTE TE JETE E MUNDUR,CFAREDOLLOJ MENYRE VETEM E VETEM ME ARRIT NE CANADA*

----------


## ELDORADO

*ha mer o cuna dhe goca asnjoni nuk e ka idene  fare JEPNI NAI MENDIM TE PAKTEN QE MUND TE BENI*

----------


## White_Wolf

Provo te aplikosh per ardhje te rregullt ne Canada se po erdhe ashtu kot me kot si kali ne leme atehere duke u marre me proceduren e dokumentave Canadaja do te te duket me keq se Italia.
Ketu ke nje faqe zyrtare www.cic.gc.ca qe do te thote Citizenship and Imigration in Canada.
Hidhi nje sy dhe si i thone ketej nga anet tona Good Luck.  :ngerdheshje: 
P.S.Mos harro qe nje njeri kur rri per shume kohe ne nje vend i duket i merziteshem,pastaj ti me siper ke shkruajtur qe i ke dokumentat apo jo,pri nje bilete shaloje avionin dhe hajde shife vendin e enderrave te tua pastaj dil ne konkluzione se ku je me mire.

----------


## ELDORADO

Ska Njeri Tjeter Nai Mendim Kaq Ishte Ndihma Juaj !!!!!!!!!!!??????????????

----------


## alnosa

ti je me dekumenta italiane lal
e ke shume te leht te vish ,shko dhe kerko viz ne ambasaden canadeze .keshtu e ka marr nje njeriu im po dekumenta greke .po e njejte eshte .
si italia eshte dhe canadaja mos e enderro kaq shume .

----------


## Darius

Me duket se po i ngaterroni gjerat kot. Ai nuk tha qe eshte nenshtetas italian, tha qe ka dokumentat italiane dmth qe ka lejeqendrimi te rregullt ne Itali. Si i tille ai sperfiton dot nga ardhja ne Kanada pa vize dhe i nenshtrohet rregullave si cdo qytetar i vendeve qe per te hyre ne Kanada kane nevoje per vize. 
Eldorado kanadaja nuk eshte me ajo e para (e kam fjalen per dokumentat). Nese vjen ilegalisht tani me ligjet e reja oficeret e emigraconit mund te te kthjejne qe ne aeroport ne rast se nuk i mbushet mendja qe ke arsye te forta per emigrim ne Kanada. (Me pare kjo gje i lihej vetem gjyqit). Mbas kesaj praktikat per te dale ne gjyq ku merret ose jo parasysh kerkesa jote per qendrim ne Kanada kane ndryshuar shume dhe mund te kalojne 3-4 vjet. 
Eshte shume me e kollajshme nese aplikon per rezident te perhershem qe aty ku je dhe shpresoj qe ke ndonje kualifikim i cili ka prioritet. Po ashtu mundohu te shikosh ne faqen qe te eshte dhene mesiper, mundesine per te emigruar ne Provincen e Quebec qe eshte pjesa franceze e Kanadase. Ata kane ligje me te buta dhe kerkojne te shtojne popullsine frankofone per arsyet e tyre. 

Te ecte mbare.

----------


## mario_kingu

ri se je mir ne italy  ore se as canada as usa jan me mir emrin kan mos be budallek  qe bera un para ca kohesh  qehumba deumenta te europes per fk  usa shnet  edhe mednoje mir para se te vesh

----------


## FierAkja143

wow eldorado me kaq urgjenc te harish ne canada ti
kur te vesh atie sdo dish si te ikesh me para

----------


## ELDORADO

rrofshi te gjithe se deri TANI KENI DHENE SHUME IDE,ISHALLA DERGOJNE TE TJERA,SA ME TE HOLLESISHME APO TE NDRYSHME.PERZEMERSISHT FALEMINDERIT

----------


## ELDORADO

alnosa me shpjego pak si erdhi ai njeriu jote po pak me gjate lale te lutem pres pèergjigje

----------


## alnosa

dhe tani fola me te dhe e pyeta .
ai kishte kart jeshile greke 5 vjecare .
vajti u paraqit ne  ambasaden amerikane ne athine per vize turistike ,por per te siguruar qe ambasada te krijonte besim te plote qe aji do te kthehej perseri ne greqi mori nga pronari i vet nje shkrim  se do kthehej perseri ne punen e meparshme .nuk i nxoren shume probleme pasi deklaroj dhe nje shume parash qe kishte ne banke .erdhi ne canada dhe  nga canadaja ne usa dhe eshte bere shume pishman .,sa nuk di cte bej te kthehet apo jo se nuk do te humbasi edhe letrat greke .

po e mira e te mirave me sa me tha ai eshte nqs ke njeri ne CANADA DHE TE BEN GARANCI PASI JE ME SONXHORNO dhe do e kesh shume te lehte .prandaj dhe ti mundohu mire pasi te humbasesh sonxhornon se pa dekumenta je askushi .si ne usa ashtu dhe ne canada .

te prift e mbara 
ALSONA .

----------


## ELDORADO

*PSE MOJ FIERAKE S'DO TIJ SI TE IKI ME PARE.CA KA ATJE TE VRASI A TE HANE,ME KANE FOLE PER NJE VEND ME ME SHUME MUNDESI PER ATA QE MUNDESINE E KERKOJNE,NDAJ DHE INTERESOHEM
*

----------


## ELDORADO

*PAKSA E NDERLIKUAR ALNOSA GJITHSESI FALEMINDERIT,PèO PASTAJ PO KUR KA QENE NDONJEHERE TE PANDERLIKURA KTO PUNETE EMIGRANTEVE,TE PROVOSH NUK ESHTE KEQ*

----------


## alnosa

epo ti dashke te vijne te marrin te shpia me avion personal .
po su mundove pak nuk arrin dot gje .
durim dhe pak pune se cdo gje arrihet.jo ne canada po dhe ne hene shkone .

----------


## rezzy

Apliko per vize nese je ne pune dhe me dokumenta te rregullta e merr vizen pa problem.Une mendoj qe je me mire ne Italy se ktej nuk eshte ashtu sic thone.Pyet 100 vete e be sic di vete.

----------


## FierAkja143

> *PSE MOJ FIERAKE S'DO TIJ SI TE IKI ME PARE.CA KA ATJE TE VRASI A TE HANE,ME KANE FOLE PER NJE VEND ME ME SHUME MUNDESI PER ATA QE MUNDESINE E KERKOJNE,NDAJ DHE INTERESOHEM
> *



eldorado po te isha ti do perpiqesha me shume te vija ne USA sepse ktu ke me shum mundesira simbas mendimit tim.  Secili ka fatin e tij, do me falesh qe fola ashtu qepar.  Ti mundohu te vesh ne Canada dhe zoti ta beft mbar.  Skam ca te ndihmoj se sdi nga kto gjera. Po deshe te them menyren qe vajti familja ime ne Canada dhe si erdhem me vone ne Amerik, por jo shume veta e kan bere dot kshu.

----------


## RaPSouL

Ne kanada mund te shkosh  me nje vize nga ndonje agjenci  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Para se te nisesh,a ke njeri ne Kanada,kusheri,ose shok?Nqs nuk ke shtetesi mund te perdoresh pashaporte fallco italiane,por kjo nuk te ndihmon dhe jep te drejte te rrish gjithe jeten ne kanada si i ligjshem.Me vone do te duhet te plotesosh formulare per zgjatje te vizes(viza ekstension) dhe me vone te aplikosh per status per pune dhe banim te perhershem.Nqs kjo arrihet eshte e lehte te meret  pas disa vjetesh shtetesia kanadeze.Nuk mund te perdoresh pashaporte fallco angleze ose amerikane pasi kur te pyesin mund te dyshojne nga e folura.
Menyre tjeter eshte te kerkosh informacion dhe aplikosh te ambasada kanadeze ne rome per pune te perkohshme.http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/work/index.html Puna mund te jete 3 muaj,6 muaj ose 1 vit.Kjo te siguron vizen te drejten per te punuar banese,zgjidhen shume gjera.Nqs ke nje pune te mire dhe nje fare eksperience ia shton shancet vetes te punesoshesh ne nje pune te ngjashme me ate qe ke bere ne itali.Do kesh page te mire pasi ke eksperience.Plus kesaj,nese pronari mbetet i kenaqur nga puna,eshte e mundur qe vete puna te beje letrat qe te te zgjatet koha e qendrimit,duke aplikuar per viza ekstension.Nqs je vertet mire,talent ne pune,pronari mund te sponsorizoje shpenzimet qe te marresh "green karte" vendbanim dhe pune te perhershme.Po morre kete per 2-3 vjet merr shtetesine kanadeze.
---
Nqs ke kusheri merr informacion mire se si eshte situata per vende pune,ku do punosh>per ato lloj punesh qe mund ti besh a ka pune ne ate qytet dhe qytetet rrotull apo jo?Marrja e nje vize ne ambasade eshte jo e veshtire,pasi ne shumicen e rasteve jepen per vizitore qe shkojne te te aferm dhe nje pjese vizash per biznes pune.Ajo viz qe do marresh te ambasada nuk te jep te drejten per te punuar.Punedhenesi kur te kerkoje letrat e identifikimit,do shohe qe ke nje vize njemujorshe vizitori dhe nuk mund te te marre dot ne pune pasi nuk te eshte dhene e drejta per pune.Ai qe te merr ne pune te fut ne payroll te te paguaje dhe nje pjese e pages mbahet  si takse.Po pate vize si vizitor ...nuk mund te punosh.
Nqs shkon me mendim per te punuar ne ndonje restorant pa letra,pa paguar taksa,ose ndertim te punosh pa letra te punosh si emigrant ilegal,atehere ku eshte qellimi qe shkon ne Kanada,,,,,me mire rri ne Itali.Qellimi eshte te avancosh,te kesh mundesi te fitosh green karten dhe shtetesine me vone, kjo te jep mundesi ti futesh ndonje kursi/shkolle gjesh pune me te mire.
Nqs nisesh nga mendimi qe ne kanada pagat jane me te larta,vertet ka zona ku pagat jane te larta,por ato paga te larta mbeshteten ne kualifikim eksperience qe eshte njeri faktor,faktor tjeter eshte zhvlersimi i monedhes,dhe faktori me i rendesishme eshte kostoja e jeteses.
Qytete te ndryshme ne Kanada ashtu si ne Itali kane kosto te ndrsyhme jetese.Per qytetin ne kanada ku parashikon te shkosh shiko se si eshte kostoja e jeteses e ulet/e larte.Krahaso koston e jeteses ne Toronto psh nqs do shkosh ne Toronto me koston e jeteses aty ku je Psh Bolonja.Aty mund te nxjerresh nje konkluzion nese ja vlen te shkosh ne kanada apo jo.Gjera te tjera qe duhet shikoh per qytetin ne kanada eshte shkalla e kriminalitetit/sigurise dhe cmimet e qirave ku luhaten.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Menyrat Legale jane ketu me siper qe jane shkraujtur.Sa per Ilegale derman ka sa te duash 1 pafundesi.Me e bindeshme eshte nqs flet mire Italisht 1 Passport Italiane me vize ta blesh ne mercato nero edhe ti nderrosh Foto por te nisesh jashte Italis kuptohet  psh Franca Belgjika etj.Ose me Leke qe nuk e kam fare iden sa leke kushton.


Por te kujtoj Eldorado:   *Deti i kripur eshte Gjithandej.*

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Po per ne fukarenjet ka ndonjevullnetar te na marr persiper*

----------

